# six gap



## jgray (Feb 27, 2005)

Does anyone have a topo map of this ride? Any suggestion on completing this ride and what is an average time to finish in.
Thanks


----------



## FLbiker (May 21, 2005)

*Six Gap*

Ahhh, Six Gap, brings back painful memories. I have done the organized ride twice. Both times, I don't think the top finisher broke five hours. My ride time was into the six hour range, and probably an hours worth of sag stops.

The ride has 10,700 feet of climbing. Hogpen is the toughest, it averages 7% for seven miles. There is a website (I think it is tied to the city of Dahlonega) that has a course profile. Not sure if that is too basic for what you are after.


----------



## Minimalist (Apr 20, 2005)

Here is the webpage with a link to a map.


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

I missed this one in 2004 but did ride 2003 and 2002. I have the profile from 2003 but it is at home. I'll try to remember to post it when I get home.

If you are thinking of riding but not sure, and if you like hills, do youself a favor and just go do it. The start was a mess both years I rode; perhaps they are staggering the start now. In 2002 we stood for several minutes after the ride started before we began moving. The roads are mostly in very good shape; the climb up Wolfpen is a little rough but it won't matter by the time you get there. Be careful on your way down Hogpen, there have been a couple nasty crashes there.


----------

